

Freedom of Information reform held by 1 senator. Call (202) 224-6472 to help - morisy
https://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2014/12/05/bipartisan-foia-reform-is-on-the-ropes-and-sen-rockefeller-is-throwing-the-punches/

======
mgalka
This is a travesty

